# Has anyone seen one of these cool tanks?



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.octopusstudios.com/index.htm


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

those are really cool


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive never seen one in person, but that thing is totaly kool. must suck to do water changes and maintenance though


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya it is just for looks I guess. Though it is cool looking I wish it told me how much they were.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

probably pretty expensive.i wudnt get wun if it were up to me.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I deff won't I just wanted to know. cause some one out there will and then complain about it. lol


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

the bottom parts would be hard all around to maintain. (setting up, cleaning, feeding, aeration (wouldnt be possible without ruining the look. it would fill the ball up with a bit of air if there was any air stones in the bottom compartments - not to mention the tubing required to get them there.

it looks very unsturdy, 3 of those metal stands wouldnt be something to trust if someone decides to run in the house (unless your house is REALLY sturdy)..

silly idea, not convenient at all, but it IS an interesting design.

pitty it wont ever remain as clear and clean as they make theres apear on the website!

also, just to add, getting that water aerated would be very hard. ... fish bowls are not recommended due to the fact that they don't have enough surface area to absorb the air needed for the fishes survival. this one has enough surface area as 3 filled bowls, plus 3 extra bowls full of water, and the parts connecting them, which no doubt make up another 2 bowls.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Its completely impractical and ridiculous. Personally, I think people should stop seeing fish and aquariums as decorative pieces and more like pets. No more picture frame aquariums, no more betta cups built into shoes and purses, no more weird spheres, no more aquarium tables....and no more aquarium toilet seats.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

do built in wall aquariums count as a decorative piece?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think thats a tank. A aquatrail maybe?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive seen the ipod ones. they r so dumb.ive aslo seen a dumb tank thats a 40 and its like 14 inches acros and like so tall. wat wud u use that for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> Technically, all aquariums do in some way [[Well unless you have like a butt ugly aquarium or something.]]. If they werent, then people wouldn't be trying to make them look so spectacular and such. And decorating them is half the fun, anyway.
> But built in wall aquariums arent decorative in the absurd or impractical sense that SK is talking about. Dont forget the ipod aquarium btw, Katie!


Yeah, obviously aquariums have a decorative appeal to them. I just mean when people start taking aquariums and ignoring the fact that they house live animals and just focus on the "Does this match my carpeting?" aspect of them. :razz:


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

True when i got my new 55g tank I brought it in and went nooo it dont match nothing but the wall. so bam I had an idea just move it away from everything and live and put it next to wall. True people do need to stop saying they are just fish. I think people see them as "JUST FISH" is because you can't really pet them talk to them etc... but the tank would be cool just to have no fish in it though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess that "tank" would make a cool lava-lamp.


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> "Does this match my carpeting?"


green does not suit my carpet


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I talk to my fish all of the time. They can't understand what the words are but they can hear the voice vibrations. I also pet my fish and feed them out of my hand. They are just as much my pets as my dog and cat and bird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I talk to my fish all the time and hand feed them too! 

What? I'm not weird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> I knew exactly what you meant, I wasn't trying to like start up an arguement, because I totally agree :fun:


Oh, I know! I was just clarifying. :razz:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

my boyfriend makes fun of me because he sez i talk to my fish in the same voice i use to talk to him. i get home, i see milo the krib swimmin' around, and i'm all like "hi baby! how are you, sweetie?"


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

my boyfriend makes fun of me because he sez i talk to my fish in the same voice i use to talk to him. i get home, i see milo the krib swimmin' around, and i'm all like "hi baby! how are you, sweetie?"


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

trashion said:


> he sez i talk to my fish in the same voice i use to talk to him.


do you mean like in the movie nemo? 
Excuse me I speak Whale. 

Hellllllllooooooooooo, Hooooooooooowwwww rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr uuuuuuuuuuuuuu. 

Or is it the other way. In a high pitch baby voice.

:lol:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I talk to my fish like I talk to my dog. Like "Hello Ghangis, you're looking for food aren't you?" or "Yes Deb, I see you, you want to play don't you?" 
I don't know if there is any scientific evidence to support this but I believe fish can learn to identify you by the pitch and timber of your voice just like they can learn to recognize you by your form. I know my fish respond to me differently then they do David or KaCee or anyone else that comes to the tank and speaks. I know that they can learn your smell too because one of my dojo loaches will come and sit in my husbands hand but he seldom comes near me. 

Besides, whats so weird about talking to a fish. I know a lot of people that talk to the TV or video games. At least the fish is a living being. 

As for the aquarium (so we don't get too far off topic here) I think it would make a great terrarium.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The fish tank kind of tooks like a updated version of the one Capt. Piccard on Star trek had in his office.

But I do agree. It would be a killer to keep clean. If you ever got snails in there you would be best off just to toss the whole thing.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Buggy said:


> I talk to my fish all of the time. They can't understand what the words are but they can hear the voice vibrations. I also pet my fish and feed them out of my hand. They are just as much my pets as my dog and cat and bird.


Heck Yes!!  I'm glad to hear I'm not too abnormal. :lol: My friends who don't have aquariums (and even a few who do), think I'm nutty for talking to them, let alone naming them. 

Hey, SK!! Someone invented an aquarium toilet seat??!! Do you have a pic of one of those? I cannot IMAGINE how that could work on any level.  :lol:


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The BioOrb is bad enough, in terms of cleaning and surface area...

This 'thing' is a nightmare.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, so its not the seat. Its worse. 









Oh, and how about a sink to go with it?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. ive actualy seen a big table with turtles that turned out pretty well


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

karazy said:


> lol. ive actualy seen a big table with turtles that turned out pretty well


Probably not for the turtles.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Okay, so its not the seat. Its worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa... These are embarrassing!!! The idea is great, but they should be fake fish. I wouldn't want to put anything living in my bathroom... Let alone, having to swim near me when I pee.

Part of me is totally disgusted at the idea, the other part is laughing at the concept. Thanks for sharing the pic, SK! :lol:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The sink is not too horrible, aside from the bad stocking choices, at least it has some gallonage to it. But how the heck would you clean it? If you want it that bad just buy one of those fake acrylic art pieces that looks like its got things in it. That would be "cool enough." 

I think that you can get some nice artistic ideas that would actually work with a fish tank, the thing is it would have to hold to the basic shape of a rectangle if you have any hope of maintaining health for the fish and decent stocking options. One thing I think would be really awesome would be to have an acrylic tank built into a park bench. It would not be anything you could sit on, because thats where the tank would be. It would just be a really cool looking stand/tank that would be unusual.

Like the type of bench in this picture, though I would go for a more ornate based one if I were going to bother to make it an art piece.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

And what about spooking the poor guys???!! The more I look at these, the angrier I get. How do you clean this? Who considers this humane? Jeeze..... :lol:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

"Particular consideration towards the long-term use of the Silverfish Aquarium was undertaken during the design and development of this product. The result of this is that the maintenance necessary to keep the Silverfish Aquarium is no greater than that of a regular aquarium.


In fact, due to the extremely high quality filters used, along with an innovative filter combination, maintenance effort can be slightly lower than with a standard rectangular design.


To allow the greatest ease of upkeep, all cleaning accessories are included with the product, along with a recommended care routine. This covers a recommended water change schedule, a gravel vacuum schedule, and other advice to keep the Silverfish Aquarium in top showpiece condition."


"The Silverfish Aquarium is a complete tropical aquarium system- it includes all the parts required for a fully functioning showpiece aquarium.


Specifically this includes:


The Aquarium Structure


The Aquarium Stand - Conceals all filtration, heating and lighting components


Filtration & Heating Parts
Eheim Professional2 external filter & filterset media
Undergravel filter plates x3
Hydor external heater
Filter tubing
Inlet strainer
All taps/clips/suckers required for assembly


Lighting Parts
Light controllers x3
Circular fluorescent daylight lamps x3
Lighting covers x3


Aeration Parts
Eheim 400 air pump
Air line
Air stones x3
All taps/clips/suckers required for assembly


Decoration
Highest quality silk plants


Cleaning Equipment
Gravel vacuum
Magnetic surface cleaner
Siphon tubing and taps
Filter tubing brush
Net
Tongs


Assembly and set-up instructions


Maintenance instructions"

" Octopus Studios can arrange a maintenance contract for your Silverfish Aquarium, in the event that you do not wish to personally maintain it.


This service, undertaken by a third party professional, includes all necessary maintenance in the form of cleaning, servicing and general upkeep.


Please contact us for further details regarding this service."


quoted from their website - equivalent to 60 gallons- at first glance, I am not crazy about it, but I need to open my mind to new ideas and designs - just because it is new and strange, doesn't mean it isn't feasible...tho I do wonder how does one get into the enclosed bowls to clean them or if they really never need to be cleaned - the substrate would just never get vacuumed but do they account for that in their filtration...if you look at the connector tubes, seems they have rings around them that suggests they come apart for maintenance....or more likely their cleaning equipment is likewise designed to bend and flex to reach...I sure would like to see the maintenance in action. It just doesn't look very practical nor would it seem a happy time for the fish but my ignorance on the system doesn't help.


----------

